# Cutting Strut on Angles



## pudge565

My emploer is fabbing stands for panels out of strut. For this we need to cut a 30* and a 60* angle is the strut on one piece for each. 

The tools I have available are a chop saw that can adjust for up to 45* cuts, a right angle grinder with cutting wheels, or a band saw. Cuts are made in a vise about chest high.

I don't think any of these options are safe for the 60* cuts the 30* cuts were done on the chop saw.

Do you think any of these are safe and if not what would you use, I suggest a horizontal band saw but we have none available.


----------



## HackWork

Flip it on it's side, mark it with a compass, cut straight down with a bandsaw like normal.


----------



## HARRY304E

pudge565 said:


> My emploer is fabbing stands for panels out of strut. For this we need to cut a 30* and a 60* angle is the strut on one piece for each.
> 
> The tools I have available are a chop saw that can adjust for up to 45* cuts, a right angle grinder with cutting wheels, or a band saw. Cuts are made in a vise about chest high.
> 
> I don't think any of these options are safe for the 60* cuts the 30* cuts were done on the chop saw.
> 
> Do you think any of these are safe and if not what would you use, I suggest a horizontal band saw but we have none available.



A sawzall will do it with a 24 tooth blade.


----------



## BBQ

pudge565 said:


> My emploer is fabbing stands for panels out of strut. For this we need to cut a 30* and a 60* angle is the strut on one piece for each.
> 
> The tools I have available are a chop saw that can adjust for up to 45* cuts, a right angle grinder with cutting wheels, or a band saw. Cuts are made in a vise about chest high.
> 
> I don't think any of these options are safe for the 60* cuts the 30* cuts were done on the chop saw.
> 
> Do you think any of these are safe and if not what would you use, I suggest a horizontal band saw but we have none available.


Man up and get it done.


----------



## HackWork

HackWork said:


> Flip it on it's side, mark it with a compass, cut straight down with a bandsaw like normal.


I meant a protractor.


----------



## wildleg

if it bugs you that much, make a jig to hold it at the angle you want for the chop saw.


----------



## farlsincharge

A cutoff wheel in a grinder does a better job than a chopsaw in my experience. The chopsaw blade always walks a bit on angled strut.


----------



## Jlarson

Both the grinder and portaband are safe options as long as you aren't stupid with them. 

If I'm prefabbing stuff I think my design out so it works with our dry chop saws or stationary band saw's cutting abilities though.


----------



## Big John

I'd use a bandsaw and free-hand it.

The other option is to cut a little 15° wedge out of a 2x4 and use that as a backer to reach 60° on the chop saw.


----------



## drumnut08

pudge565 said:


> My emploer is fabbing stands for panels out of strut. For this we need to cut a 30* and a 60* angle is the strut on one piece for each. The tools I have available are a chop saw that can adjust for up to 45* cuts, a right angle grinder with cutting wheels, or a band saw. Cuts are made in a vise about chest high. I don't think any of these options are safe for the 60* cuts the 30* cuts were done on the chop saw. Do you think any of these are safe and if not what would you use, I suggest a horizontal band saw but we have none available.


for the life of me , I can't picture what you're trying to do and why ? We've all modified strut to suit our needs , but they make every angled bracket known to man to do what you're trying to do in one piece ? If it's a panel stand , I'm picturing a rectangular base , 2 uprights and 2 kickers off the back tied into the base . I know you're only doing what you're told , but there are easier and better ways to accomplish what you're trying to do . Yes , you'll need a lot spring nuts , bolts and fender washers , but in the long run , it's stronger than cutting angled slivers and bending strut to a desired angle . If this is your only option , a bandsaw is your best bet .


----------



## Kryptes

drumnut08 said:


> for the life of me , I can't picture what you're trying to do and why ? We've all modified strut to suit our needs , but they make every angled bracket known to man to do what you're trying to do in one piece ? If it's a panel stand , I'm picturing a rectangular base , 2 uprights and 2 kickers off the back tied into the base . I know you're only doing what you're told , but there are easier and better ways to accomplish what you're trying to do . Yes , you'll need a lot spring nuts , bolts and fender washers , but in the long run , it's stronger than cutting angled slivers and bending strut to a desired angle . If this is your only option , a bandsaw is your best bet .


Agreed, the catalog for strut accessories is crazy big. We have purchased all types of fittings for the large amounts of strut we run. In 21 years I am yet to cut strut at anything but a 90deg angle.


----------



## Jlarson

I miter cut strut all the time then weld it up. Not paying for fittings if I don't need to.


----------



## HackWork

Jlarson said:


> I miter cut strut all the time then weld it up. Not paying for fittings if I don't need to.


Which welder do you use? I made a thread about this but I can't find it.


----------



## Rockyd

The boss is a nut case. Look at the price of strut fittings, and labor. If your doing massive fit-ups for panels, keep it simple and the client happy. Welding it up? to much labor time in prep...

3/8" conenut and spring nut fan for git er done :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Big John said:


> I'd use a bandsaw and free-hand it.


 

This is how I do it.

A few tries and you've got the hang of it.


----------



## Jlarson

HackWork said:


> Which welder do you use? I made a thread about this but I can't find it.


Lincoln wire feeds with flux core.


----------



## chewy

Speedsquare and an angle grinder.


----------



## pudge565

drumnut08 said:


> for the life of me , I can't picture what you're trying to do and why ? We've all modified strut to suit our needs , but they make every angled bracket known to man to do what you're trying to do in one piece ? If it's a panel stand , I'm picturing a rectangular base , 2 uprights and 2 kickers off the back tied into the base . I know you're only doing what you're told , but there are easier and better ways to accomplish what you're trying to do . Yes , you'll need a lot spring nuts , bolts and fender washers , but in the long run , it's stronger than cutting angled slivers and bending strut to a desired angle . If this is your only option , a bandsaw is your best bet .


The whole assembly is welded hence needing to cut. The welds are ****ty.


----------



## pudge565

I ended up doing a few with the cutting disks, then was sent out for mig gas and 3/4 rigid.

The strut is stainless steel and these panels are supposed to be shipped Friday, we still have to throw all the pipe stubs into the explosion proof panels.


----------



## drumnut08

pudge565 said:


> I ended up doing a few with the cutting disks, then was sent out for mig gas and 3/4 rigid. The strut is stainless steel and these panels are supposed to be shipped Friday, we still have to throw all the pipe stubs into the explosion proof panels.


well , if you're welding this after it's bent the way you want it , that changes things a little and certainly makes it stronger ! Still a lot of labor though as opposed to bolting a bunch of pre fabbed pieces together ? Labor cost is still usually more than nuts and bolts right , lol ? Hey , do what you're told and try to make the best of it . It's his money , you're still getting paid , lol !


----------



## pudge565

drumnut08 said:


> well , if you're welding this after it's bent the way you want it , that changes things a little and certainly makes it stronger ! Still a lot of labor though as opposed to bolting a bunch of pre fabbed pieces together ? Labor cost is still usually more than nuts and bolts right , lol ? Hey , do what you're told and try to make the best of it . It's his money , you're still getting paid , lol !


Not bending the strut just cutting the angles so they match up with the vertical side rails. I wish he would have let me weld them, the guy doing them told me I should have done them as he does not weld a lot at all, I used to MIG fairly regularly at the place I used to work.


----------



## dronai

I used a porta band and one hand it


----------



## Cow

I'd make a jig if I had too.....

We have a wire feed welder and plenty of strut scraps at the shop. Probably could tack something together in a few minutes.


----------



## pudge565

Finished stands, the pieces on the left side are what I was making.


----------



## Rockyd

After seeing the picture, I see the need for the angle cuts! Those C1D1 boxes are *heavy!* nice work


----------



## denny3992

pudge565 said:


> My emploer is fabbing stands for panels out of strut. For this we need to cut a 30* and a 60* angle is the strut on one piece for each.
> 
> The tools I have available are a chop saw that can adjust for up to 45* cuts, a right angle grinder with cutting wheels, or a band saw. Cuts are made in a vise about chest high.
> 
> I don't think any of these options are safe for the 60* cuts the 30* cuts were done on the chop saw.
> 
> Do you think any of these are safe and if not what would you use, I suggest a horizontal band saw but we have none available.


They did have one... What happened to it?


----------



## denny3992

pudge565 said:


> Not bending the strut just cutting the angles so they match up with the vertical side rails. I wish he would have let me weld them, the guy doing them told me I should have done them as he does not weld a lot at all, I used to MIG fairly regularly at the place I used to work.


Im sure ur better than nelly...


----------



## denny3992

Why not use plasma cutter?


----------



## pudge565

denny3992 said:


> They did have one... What happened to it?


As far as I know at Dave's house.


----------



## pudge565

denny3992 said:


> Why not use plasma cutter?


I've never used a plasma before, there is one at the shop but without proper training I'm not using it, I don't even know if it works or if they have the consumables for it.


----------



## 360max

...all the strut manufactures have brackets for every application imaginable, this is a case of the 'right material for the right job'. All strut cuts should be made a 90 degrees, and the appropriate material used.


----------



## ponyboy

360max said:


> ...all the strut manufactures have brackets for every application imaginable, this is a case of the 'right material for the right job'


So true. Look at a power strut catalog sometime and you'll be amazed at all the stuff you didn't know they made but will save your ass someday


----------



## 360max

ponyboy said:


> So true. Look at a power strut catalog sometime and you'll be amazed at all the stuff you didn't know they made but will save your ass someday


----------



## pudge565

Couldn't use those as these assemblies had to be prefabbed. Not being installed by us and being shipped to the Bahamas.


----------



## gold

Rockyd said:


> The boss is a nut case. Look at the price of strut fittings, and labor. If your doing massive fit-ups for panels, keep it simple and the client happy. Welding it up? to much labor time in prep...
> 
> 3/8" conenut and spring nut fan for git er done :thumbsup::thumbup:


Welding it is cheaper faster and stronger.


----------



## 360max

pudge565 said:


> Couldn't use those as these assemblies had to be prefabbed. Not being installed by us and being shipped to the Bahamas.


you can still completely assemble and ship anywhere, simple state to re-torque all nuts/bolts .


----------



## pudge565

360max said:


> you can still completely assemble and ship anywhere, simple state to re-torque all nuts/bolts .


Those also won't prevent the strut from bending with the weight of those panels.

ETA: everything had to be stainless as well.


----------



## gold

360max said:


> you can still completely assemble and ship anywhere, simple state to re-torque all nuts/bolts .


Are you even an electrician?


----------



## 360max

pudge565 said:


> Those also won't prevent the strut from bending with the weight of those panels.
> 
> ETA: everything had to be stainless as well.


I've built a unistrut bracket system for 1200A panel that was 6' tall, that would hold all three of your assembles.


----------



## pudge565

360max said:


> I've built a unistrut bracket system for 1200A panel that was 6' tall, that would hold all three of your assembles.


Do they make all the hardware you used in SS?


----------



## Rockyd

pudge565 said:


> Do they make all the hardware you used in SS?


Try this link -

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...brary/Literature/Catalogs/Bolted_Framing.html


----------



## Jlarson

pudge565 said:


> Do they make all the hardware you used in SS?


Yep. And its even more expensive then regular strut stuff. :laughing:

Fiber stut is even more coin.


----------



## denny3992

Jlarson said:


> Yep. And its even more expensive then regular strut stuff. :laughing:
> 
> Fiber stut is even more coin.


Try to Buy rob roy strut... Has to be $10 a ft


----------



## pudge565

Jlarson said:


> Yep. And its even more expensive then regular strut stuff. :laughing:
> 
> Fiber stut is even more coin.


Jeeze I never knew they made fiber strut. Even though the hardware is available there might have been a spec to be welded. This is a pipline company so theu may have odd specs.


----------



## drumnut08

pudge565 said:


> Finished stands, the pieces on the left side are what I was making.


they look nice ! I'm sure welded stainless was spec'd because nobody in their right mind is going to eat the labor that it takes to build what you've got there , when the same thing could be achieved faster with square cuts and a strut catalog . I take it these are being bolted down since they're front heavy and want to fall forward ? There's a fix for that too , but you mentioned these being temporary stands ? Another reason I don't get the welded rack ? Oh well , you did a nice job though !


----------



## sparky970

Rockyd said:


> Try this link -
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...brary/Literature/Catalogs/Bolted_Framing.html


Acme has good prices


----------



## drumnut08

360max said:


> I've built a unistrut bracket system for 1200A panel that was 6' tall, that would hold all three of your assembles.


i've also built some pretty amazingly strong and sturdy racks and / or brackets and There was never a welder on site , lol ? There Is a misconception that welding is quicker and stronger , yet any structural steel I've ever seen get put together over the last 20 years was done so with nut and bolt connections . I'm not saying welding is never needed , but there are other options .


----------



## sparky970

pudge565 said:


> Jeeze I never knew they made fiber strut. Even though the hardware is available there might have been a spec to be welded. This is a pipline company so theu may have odd specs.


They have regular fiberglass and vinyl ester, which is chemical resistant


----------



## sparky970

pudge565 said:


> Finished stands, the pieces on the left side are what I was making.


Be aware of hexavalent chrome if you are stick welding


----------



## drumnut08

drumnut08 said:


> they look nice ! I'm sure welded stainless was spec'd because nobody in their right mind is going to eat the labor that it takes to build what you've got there , when the same thing could be achieved faster with square cuts and a strut catalog . I take it these are being bolted down since they're front heavy and want to fall forward ? There's a fix for that too , but you mentioned these being temporary stands ? Another reason I don't get the welded rack ? Oh well , you did a nice job though !


sorry , I thought I saw " temporary " in your opening post . These are obviously meant to be a permanent stand from the looks of things ?


----------



## pudge565

drumnut08 said:


> sorry , I thought I saw " temporary " in your opening post . These are obviously meant to be a permanent stand from the looks of things ?


Correct in the permanent. I am guessing they are being set on concrete pads.


----------



## 360max

...it is a nice job tho pudge, they do look strong and sturdy enough!!


----------



## pudge565

I'm curious, my employer could not find stainless "saddle clamps" the piece of metal that straddles the front side of strut. Said that no one makes them, theu got regular ones and painted them with some sort of SS paint.


----------



## denny3992

pudge565 said:


> I'm curious, my employer could not find stainless "saddle clamps" the piece of metal that straddles the front side of strut. Said that no one makes them, theu got regular ones and painted them with some sort of SS paint.


What is a saddle clamp?


----------



## pudge565

denny3992 said:


> What is a saddle clamp?


It is those pieces of metal that are flat with curves right on the sides to saddle the strut. More like a washer, I have ni idea what they are actually called.


----------



## pudge565

denny3992 said:


> What is a saddle clamp?


These:


----------



## sparky970

pudge565 said:


> These:h


We call them saddle washers. Not much different than a square washer for fuctionality


----------



## glen1971

Any Div 1 panel I've put up on a free standing stand is out of steel, not strut.. Whether it is c-channel or square tubing either is better than strut... 
Most guys I've worked with are under the same thoughts.. Use strut to mount devices (switches), conduit or stuff to walls (weight dependant)... Too many guys think that strut can be used as a structural member in our trade..


----------



## chewy

glen1971 said:


> Any Div 1 panel I've put up on a free standing stand is out of steel, not strut.. Whether it is c-channel or square tubing either is better than strut...
> Most guys I've worked with are under the same thoughts.. Use strut to mount devices (switches), conduit or stuff to walls (weight dependant)... Too many guys think that strut can be used as a structural member in our trade..


Isnt strut a colloquial word for many different types of material?


----------



## pudge565

glen1971 said:


> Any Div 1 panel I've put up on a free standing stand is out of steel, not strut.. Whether it is c-channel or square tubing either is better than strut...
> Most guys I've worked with are under the same thoughts.. Use strut to mount devices (switches), conduit or stuff to walls (weight dependant)... Too many guys think that strut can be used as a structural member in our trade..


This was Stainless Steel strut, do you really think it is any different than C channel or angle iron? It is just as strong as either of those.


----------



## ponyboy

glen1971 said:


> Too many guys think that strut can be used as a structural member in our trade..


Because it can. I've never met one gear or service assembly that couldn't be held up with a proper strut installation. I think you're being dramatic


----------



## drumnut08

ponyboy said:


> Because it can. I've never met one gear or service assembly that couldn't be held up with a proper strut installation. I think you're being dramatic


not to mention the countless transformer installations that are hanging from strut and all thread for as long as they need to be . The 3 1/4" deep and back to back welded stuff are especially strong .


----------



## glen1971

Depends on what industry you are in and what you are trying to build I guess.. I've seen alot of panels built either way (steel and strut) and the steel ones look alot cleaner and are alot stronger structurally.. One built conduit/panel assmeblies from the ground up, using alot of fittings.. Once it was built it was strong enough (inside and out of the way) but looked like crap.. Wish I woulda taken a picture.. I was on a job where they were too cheap to use an actual steel (wide flange, C-channel, etc) for supports and you could see the deflection in the strut supporting the cable tray... They even used double strut! Who woulda thunk it woulda bowwed? Maybe a brief ready on the specs for it would have been the crystal ball they needed..


----------

